

Hemlock, the open-source, real-time web framework, now available. - utku
http://hemlock-kills.com/code

======
zachbeane
As opposed to Hemlock, the open-source, real-time Common Lisp Emacs from
<http://www.cons.org/cmucl/hemlock/>

------
twohey
Their layout is pretty busted on Safari :(

They use flash for display and XMPP polling with ejabberd on the backend. I
can understand some of the motivation for this now, but I wonder how much will
be obviated by HTML 5 with server-sent events and Web sockets. I guess it will
depend on how quickly those things make it into IE.

------
there
i was interested until

 _By combining the scalability of XMPP with the flexibility of Flash [...]_

building shiny fluff with flash is one thing, but making an entire application
depend on it sucks.

\- signed, a user of an operating system with no flash support

~~~
Luc
That is a good thing I guess - you are not interested in them, and, I am sure,
they are not interested in you. Win-win!

~~~
there
is that the apple approach?

------
dugmartin
This architecture works well for event based apps. For more flexibility though
you should make sure the logic is in Javascript on the client and just use
Flash to keep the socket open managing the xml snippets to the ejabberd
server. As long as you are not pushing a lot of data between Flash and
Javascript via ExternalInterface the performance is pretty good. Hopefully the
need for the Flash bit will go away if Web Sockets makes it in HTML 5
(<http://dev.w3.org/html5/websockets/>)

------
bigsassy
If anyone is interested in real-time client-server communication without
throwing away your favorite framework. Orbited may be a good fit for you.
Sockets in javascript. Check it out:

<http://orbited.org/>

------
wglb
So it seems that this depends on a persistent connection between the user's
browser and the server. Isn't there a problem with scaling with regard to the
number of open connections that the server must now maintain?

------
csbartus
Plot: built on the elegant combination of Ruby, XMPP, and Flex.

------
wadang
大家好

